# Need help on info about cleaning a throttle body



## Brandogood (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello everyone.
I need some help on cleaning a throttle body on a 2004 Nissan Titan SE. what’s the easiest way to clean it ? I’ve never cleaned a electric one before( if that’s what it is) I was reading on some forums and they say leave it and others say turn car on and press gas and some say take it off and clean it. Has anyone ever done one on a 2004 Titan ? I wanna try do it tomorrow.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I usually just push open the throttle plate and spray throttle body cleaner into it. Some people who have done that have later encountered a high idle and P0507 code, which required performing an idle air volume relearn procedure. If you removed the throttle body and cleaned it, you could run into the same issue. Also, remember there is coolant going through the throttle body, so you should keep that in mind when taking it off. I can understand why some say to turn the car on and press the gas (engine not running) and then clean it (which would require two people or a way to keep the pedal down with one person); that would seem to be less likely in triggering a code and requiring a relearn. Nissan, as would most manufacturers, would tell you to leave it alone.


----------



## habanavee (Dec 12, 2019)

If your car is running smoothly, better don't touch the T/B and different products clean differently. You could use petrol or even diesel for certain types of cleaning. I'd say just use petrol and clean the TB with a cloth and confirm you won't damage the o2 sensors unless you pour the petrol in the TB directly.

I clean throttle body of my car (manual) following the videos/instructions I found online Symptoms of a Bad Throttle Position Sensor (TPS)

In your case, it's an electric one so cleaning it may leave you with an inoperable car if you are unable to perform the idle speed relearn.


----------

